
Why YesGraph is Free and how that will change - ivankirigin
https://www.yesgraph.com/pricing/
======
erkose
Link Bait: "We won’t always be free"

~~~
ivankirigin
A subscription or something not based on attributed growth is really
different. You can rely on YesGraph to have a positive ROI.

I'm literally just explaining what I tell customers.

------
ivankirigin
My goal here is to be as transparent as possible. Hopefully the nontraditional
pricing page will help people predict the future.

